# first ever bowl of Ps LBF



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

well the mailman finally dropped off the box with the LBF.on monday .fired up a bowl after dinner. Had been waiting on this for 2 weeks, { inventory issues}.

Well I got greedy, was puffing way too fast. Pipe got way too hot! I ended up with hiccups. did a second bowl last night on the deck about 8 pm. forced myself to much slower AHH big difference!.

bought this in bulk so we have a baggie aroma instead of tin. Sweet & earthy
hard to describe but it's good

The coins were very soft & delicate good moisture level, It should be fresh,
since I had to wait 2 weeks for it to come in.:ss

This is going into the top 5 of my rotation

1. s. g. Navy Flake

2. FVF

3. penzance

4. LBF // Escudo " will probably be smokeing LBF on a 4 to 1 ratio
over Escudo due to my deep seeded emotional hang-ups over the price thing." nothing against Escudo, just my freudian baggage.

5.Captain Earle's { 10 russians, Mystic blend,Nightwatch & Private Stock }

I can't tell which one I like the best, so they have their own sub-rotation


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've got about 3oz of LBF left; but to me it's a little milder than the Lnavy flake, which I seem to find as my favorite va/per thus far (haven't opened the escudo tin yet, but have it waiting)


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I just picked up an ounce of LBF today. The coins are pretty nifty.I was going to wait til tonight to try it but I guess I better just get it out of the way now.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> I've got about 3oz of LBF left; but to me it's a little milder than the Lnavy flake, which I seem to find as my favorite va/per thus far (haven't opened the escudo tin yet, but have it waiting)


I prefer LNF more than Bullseye also as I find it has a richer virginia flavour.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Old_Salt said:


> 1. s. g. Navy Flake
> 
> 2. FVF
> 
> ...


That' one heckuva line up. I can't see much breakin' into the top three but PS lbf is up there on my list as well. Always smokes well for me and stay consistent throughout.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I *MUST* try SG's Navy Flake and PS Navy Flake...I do like my Bulls Eye though...!


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

LNF is too haybale for me, I like Bullseye better. Escudo better than that. YMMV.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Just smoked 2 coins of Luxury Bullseye Flake. This is really good stuff. But I don't notice the cavendish center at all, it would be interesting if they made a 'double stuff' coin with more cavendish.


----------

